

Make your own grid paper with Gridzzly - aadlani
http://gridzzly.com/

======
macmac
Very cool, but should have an option for different paper sizes. Printing on A4
does not fit.

~~~
midgetjones
Agreed. Also it would be nice to adjust the spacing with a real measurement.

------
ScottWhigham
Why is this on HN? There are dozens if not hundreds of "graph paper free"
makers on the web.

~~~
koberstein
Because it has a name like gridzzly

